# Questions about getting max perfomance on the Flymars A Hunting Slingshot Rifle with 12mm lead.



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Greetings to all at slingshotforum,

I have a question about JoergSprave's band calculator The Slingshot Channel's Official Website - Tips - Band Calculator and finding the optimum bands and dimension.

The stock band's on my sling rifle are: 50mm tappered to 20mm with a 160mm active band length, 700mm draw.

An example of the calulation states as follows:

What is your draw length in cm? 70

How far do you want to stretch the bands? Maximum

How much tapering do you want? Maximum

What is the diameter of your ammo in mm? 12

Material please Lead

Your ammo weighs 10.22 gramms.

Cut the bands 15.77 cm long.

Band width at the fork is 2.83 cm.

Band width at the pouch is 1.13 cm.

You need 2 bands per side. Theraband Gold.

This sling rifle has clamps like simple shots flipclip's.

What do you think would be the effect apart from short band life to have double bands tappered at 50mm at the fork to 10mm at the pouch? Would there be too much rubber therefore a slower shot?

Do you think Joerg's claculations would provide the maximum performance attainable speedwise? I am not too concerned about band life.

I live on a small farm (4 acre's) with lot's of rabbits. They are tearing up the propety and making it a hazard to get around without breaking a leg or getting the ride-on mower into trouble.

During the day they will run at the sight of a human at 50-100 yards so you can only get close at night with Night vision (torches with a green or red filter are ineffective), 30 yards is pretty easy in pitch black. I have called a fox into 5 yards at the dead of night with NV also.
I am waitng for my Chronograph that I ordered about a week ago.

Some pictures of what I have or ordered and I am waiting for.

*2)Pouch die from GZK *


*3)The Night vison I have + Hawke scope*


*4)The Flymars A Hunting Slingshot Rifle*


*5)The upgraded forks.*


*6)GZK pouch material 1.8-2mm (ordered)*


Any suggestion on getting the maximum perfomance would be warmly welcomed and appreciated. Kindest regards, PK.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I have no idea, but I think if it was me, I'd go with Joerg's calculations And tinker with it on my own. Read, study, build, tinker is my usual way of doing things.

Good luck keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I put one shot thru the chrony, not a comprehensive test but it was 117.5m/s (385fps) 8mm steel. Comprehensive testing to come. Looks good.


----------



## Darcy1 (May 12, 2020)

Hey PK, I found my way here and signed up. Thanks for your help. 385 fps with 8mm steel and a 27.56 inch draw! Excellent! I would sure like see more numbers. Do you have any with 10 mm steel or 3/8-inch lead?


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

G'day Darcey. Good to see you moseyed on to this forum.

No 10mm steel in my arsenal. 3/8 is 0.9525mm sorry nope. 8mm,10mm,12mm lead molds. I only have about 20, 8mm lead made up.

I spent half the day making that lead tumbler and the other half reading about why my Lee lead pot melter was tripping my 10 amp circuit.

*Lead shot, how to round them off (Home made ammo tumbler)*






Testing 8mm lead 500mm from the Chrony,

1) 111.8 m/s (366.79fps)

2)110.8 m/s (363.51fps)

3)111.0 m/s (364.17fps)

4)110.8 m/s (363.51fps)

I am very please with that. I don't have a video camera so I am inelligable to be a bonfide speed freak. I will prove it with a bunny pic on the hunting section and on the table. That will do me. Cheers PK.


----------

